# New Mom Looking for Boating Partners



## boaterchic610 (May 2, 2007)

Recently had a baby and am starting to get back in my boat. Used to paddle class III and IV before baby, but need to ease back into it. Probably do some easy, familiar stuff like Golden Play Park or another easy, local run. Even open to lake sessions to work on roll stuff.


----------



## ashley6565 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds like you and I are in the same "boat." My little dude will be a month old on Saturday and I'd love to ease back into my boat. Wanna hit up Golden play park next Tuesday the 13th or Wednesday the 14th, or maybe a lake session either of those days?


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

My wife and I are both paddlers. Sometimes we get sitters to watch our kids (1 and 5 y.o) and then we go paddling together. However, things work out better when we take some other folks with us on our trip. One of us will paddle with them and then when they get their fill, they will watch our kids and my wife and I can paddle together.

My point is this: maybe we could get together and bring the kids. Then one group paddles together while the other group watches all the kids, then we switch. That way, you are never very far from your own kids and they get to have fun too.

Jon


----------



## micveach (Jul 6, 2010)

I live in Lakewood. Was a paddler prior to getting married and having children. Now divorced and looking to paddle again. Class II likely.


----------



## boaterchic610 (May 2, 2007)

@ashley6565 - Sounds very good. Probably would like a few more lake sessions and some roll practice with someone before venturing out to Golden. Although, went on a long walk over there with the hubby and baby and got the itch REAL BAD!  About went strait home and got my boat! I'm cool with 13th or the 14th. Early Evenings are best.....I'll send ya an email.

@Jonny Water - Sounds great dude! I'm all about family get together's. Would be great to let the kiddos hang out and have a Paddle and Play Day. Feel free to email me or vice versa....

@micveach - Wanna join Ashley and I next week 13th or 14th? Send me an email....


----------



## yakmom (May 31, 2006)

If anyone is ever up towards the Poudre, there are some long-overdue-paddling-mommies up here too. Just pm us! I'm hoping to get on the river, floating on plastic, soon! Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## melcol (Jul 5, 2004)

I am also getting back in and would be up for the play park or lake practice. 720-209-5620 Melanie


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

hi there, my name is Carrie and i'm new to kayaking and looking for partners. I live in Littleton as well so was wondering if you'ld like to meet up sometime and head out to a play park or also, i have a state park so that i can practice rolling to my heart's content at chatfield....
720-219-0285


----------

